# Uncontrollable Body Odor



## amujahad1 (Feb 4, 2010)

I just wanted to see if anyone faces this problem. I have what I believe to be Trimethylamanuria, or TMAU (not yet medically proven). No matter how often I shower, I still smell strongly like urine and fecal matter. I shower three times every day, but I smell no better. I've tried to regulate my diet, to no avail. I've tried different detergents, soaps, etc., but nothing ever improves.

I'm tired of being harassed. I've been told that I know nothing about personal hygiene. I've been told that I smell like "***," "piss," or as one lovely person so poetically put it, "like a heap of dog****." People talk about me and make jokes about me while I'm within hearing distance. Hell, teachers and staff members at my school even make comments about it. This really is a tough thing for me, and I am amazed that I still am able to get out of bed every morning. Anyone else had experience with this?


----------



## Got2GetGoing (Dec 10, 2009)

Does the smell come out of your pores? Or do you leave gas a lot?


----------



## Havalina (Dec 18, 2004)

Wow, I can't say I suffer from this, but I really feel for you. I give you much credit going to school daily and having to deal with all the horrible reactions. I can't even begin to imagine how it makes you feel. My only advice would be to see a doctor if it hasn't been diagnosed yet.


----------



## amujahad1 (Feb 4, 2010)

Got2GetGoing said:


> Does the smell come out of your pores? Or do you leave gas a lot?


It is emitted from my hair and pelvic area. I don't leave any gas as far as I know.


----------



## Got2GetGoing (Dec 10, 2009)

Have you ever looked into using a sauna that might help.


----------



## Neptunus (Oct 29, 2007)

I have heard of this metabolic disorder - the only way you can control it is through a strict diet.

Perhaps you can find some help here: http://tmaufoundation.org.au/

ETA- Here's another good site: http://www.genome.gov/11508983


----------



## low (Sep 27, 2009)

I saw a thing on Brainiac once. It's a jokey science show, but some of the stuff proves a point. They do cheasy / slapstick experiments with loose scientific basis for comedy purposes mostly. This one episode they had people eat different foods then asked random members of the public to smell the people who had ate the food's armpits. The experiment was is there any truth in the phrase: 'You are what you eat'. A suprisingly high number of people actually got it right and curry was very high, something like 96%.



...Eat alot of mint.


----------



## Got2GetGoing (Dec 10, 2009)

low said:


> I saw a thing on Brainiac once. It's a jokey science show, but some of the stuff proves a point. They do cheasy / slapstick experiments with loose scientific basis for comedy purposes mostly. This one episode they had people eat different foods then asked random members of the public to smell the people who had ate the food's armpits. The experiment was is there any truth in the phrase: 'You are what you eat'. A suprisingly high number of people actually got it right and curry was very high, something like 96%.
> 
> ...Eat alot of mint.


I can relate to this in a way I eat a lot of garlic I love it but I have been told I smell like it. Not everybody can smell it but a couple people said they could, but that was a dude so I dont care.

Now If I smelled like feces and urine I don't know what I would do maybe start eating garlic.


----------



## Ambivert (Jan 16, 2010)

amujahad1 said:


> I just wanted to see if anyone faces this problem. I have what I believe to be Trimethylamanuria, or TMAU (not yet medically proven). No matter how often I shower, I still smell strongly like urine and fecal matter. I shower three times every day, but I smell no better. I've tried to regulate my diet, to no avail. I've tried different detergents, soaps, etc., but nothing ever improves.
> 
> I'm tired of being harassed. I've been told that I know nothing about personal hygiene. I've been told that I smell like "***," "piss," or as one lovely person so poetically put it, "like a heap of dog****." People talk about me and make jokes about me while I'm within hearing distance. Hell, teachers and staff members at my school even make comments about it. This really is a tough thing for me, and I am amazed that I still am able to get out of bed every morning. Anyone else had experience with this?


Hmm interesting. How old are you exactly? I used to have strong odors coming from my body during my teenage years (due to all the hormones). After I turned around 19 it mostly stopped completely. But I did alot of detox stuff. I would suggest some sort of intestinal detoxification program. You can find a pack at most alternative medicine stores. These odors are also related to intestinal health


----------



## VanDamMan (Nov 2, 2009)

According to wikipedia, activated charcoal can help wit the smell. Maybe try to spend more time outside as it probably isn't as present. 

There are other cultures where smell isn't as important


----------



## Fuzzy Logic (Sep 16, 2009)

Try clipping or shaving your armpit hair. The hair there greatly increases available surface area for bacteria, so getting rid of it eliminates much of the need for deoderant.


----------

